# Hilfe bei Netzwerk einrichten



## MickySilver (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein kleines Netzwerk mit 4 Rechnern einrichten,
Ein "Hauptrechner" mit Win XP Prof. hat zwei S-ATA Platten. Auf einer sind alle Daten, und auf der anderen ist das ganze zur Sicherheit nochmal gespiegelt.
Die anderen Drei Rechner haben alle Win XP Home, nun möchte ich es so einrichten, dass alle Rechner an einem Router sind,
und nur  der Hauptrechner (XP Pro.) und ein XP Home Rechner (Rechner1) ins Internet können (DSL).
Die anderen beiden XP Home Rechner sollen zudem auch deutlich eingeschränkte Zugriffsrechte auf die freigegebene Daten haben.
Alle Rechner sollen sich aber einen Netzwerkdrucker teilen.

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, wie ich das am besten verwirkliche?
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Software, mit der man die Rechte der Rechner konfigurieren kann. !

Ich selbst bin was Netzwerk angeht eher unerfahren, also das ein oder andere Netzwerk habe ich schon aufgebaut, aber da waren unterschiedliche Zugriffsrechte nie ein Thema.


----------



## Sinac (12. Juli 2004)

Wenn dein Router ein bischen was kann kannst du den Internetzugang für bestimmte PCs verbieten, ansonsten trg bei denen halt kein Gateway ein. Das mit der Freigabe machst du halt mit Benutzerrechten.
Über beides wirst du mit der Suche genug finden denke ich ;-)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MickySilver (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Sinac,

ich werde es mal Probieren, also mit dem Verbieten des Internetzuganges kann ich vergessen,
das macht der Router nicht. Aber einfach den Gateway weglassen, darauf bin ich nicht gekommen.
Nach dem anderen Suche ich mal und probiere es.

Vielen Dank aber schonmal für schnelle Hife

Mickysilver


----------



## Sinac (12. Juli 2004)

Alles klar, wenn noch fragen sind einfach posten, dazu sind wir ja da 
Ist nur halt immer besser vorher die Hilfe zu bemühen.

Greetz und wikommen bei Tutorials.de
Sinac


----------



## MickySilver (17. Juli 2004)

*Benutzerrechte und Freigaben*

Hallo Leute,
hab jetzt ein bisschen rumprobiert, hab aber immernoch ein paar Probleme,
es ist jetzt so, das ich zwei XP-Prof. Rechner und 2 XP-Home Rechner im Netzwerk habe. Jetzt möchte ich Benutzerrechte verteilen.
Ich habe mittlerweile schon gemerkt, dass XP-Home garnicht fürs Netzwerk geschaffen ist. 
Ich habe jetzt auf dem "Haupt"-XP-Prof. Rechner lokale Konten für die User eingerichtet, der andere XP-Prof. Rechner soll auch auf alles zugreifen können, das klappt auch.
Nur die XP-Home Rechner machen Streß, es ist wohl so, dass ich zwar bei XP-Prof. Rechnern die Konten einrichten kann, aber die XP-Home Rechner melden sich nicht an das Netzwerk an, sondern sind immer Gäste,  weil auf diese Option bei XP-Home wohl absichtlich verzichtet wurde.
Mein Idee ist es halt, einfach das Gast-Konto auf dem XP-Prof. zu aktivieren, und für die Gäste die entsprechenden Ordner freizugeben, dann müssten doch die XP-Home Rechner (weil sie ja nur Gäste sind) auch nur Zugriff auf die für Gäste freigegebenen Ordner haben, oder?
Es wäre prima, wenn mir jemande sagen könnte ob es so klappt wie ich denke, oder wie ich es sonst bewerkstelligen kann.

Schonmal Danke im Voraus

Gruß
Marcus


----------

